# Many many angels ornaments



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Every year I make up at least 20 ornaments for my TOPS group. This year I stitched felt angels. Some of them have pearls on their wings and some of them have crystals. It took longer than I thought but is well worth it.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

They are cute! I am sure your group will love them, I sure do!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice. A great idea.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Very sweet :thumbup:


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

They are darling!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

If I can get some time (been too busy lately with art shows), I would like to make some Christmas ornaments for my kids who of course now have families of their own. I think these would be just perfect...they are just so darn cute! So if you don't mind I will save your picture to file so I can replicate it, later. Thanks for posting these little beauties.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll bet they look forward to your ornaments every year. Really cute.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are adorable


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Those angels are so cute. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your angels are wonderful and I'm sure those in your group will appreciate your gift.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

those are great!!! I love felt items when done well and yours are done very well.. they are going to love them


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Your angels are adorable! I make a new ornament every year for friends and family. They all look forward to hanging the new ornamants and I must say it is such a good feeling for me to know that every year I am a part of tree triming even if I am far away. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Precious angels.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice...I love angels, and these are so cute.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I think these are fantastic,i love them.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love your angels do you have a pattern?


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great gift. I know they will be cherished.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very cute! I would also like the pattern source. Thanks.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

they are beautifully done.


----------



## tinker44 (Mar 27, 2014)

These are so pretty and sweet. If you can share the pattern, I would very much appreciate it as well. Thank you for showing them to us.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

These are lovely, I too would appreciate it if you could share the pattern.


----------

